# Oryzias woworae



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi all,
I am after an advice. Has anybody kept Oryzias woworae (ricefish from Indonesia)? Are they any difficulty? Will they feel fine in a relatively cool (21 degrees C) densly planted tank? 
Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Haven't kept O. woworae, but I do have some O. latipes - IME, they like warmer waters ( about 80-82F or 27-28C). Pretty sure the same applies to the woworae. I wouldn't risk them in a cooler setup at what they cost.


----------



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks. That is what I suspected. Although in one of the very rare information pages about that fish, somebody mentioned that the temperature ranges from 10 to 30 C in their natural habitat. So, I was hoping... Of course, I will not risk the wellbeing of the fish putting them in cooler tank. Pretty as they are, unfortunately, I cannot keep them in that tank. Maybe I'll find some space for them in my other tanks in time.


----------



## Speaker73 (May 16, 2010)

I have a few of these fish, got them about a couple of months ago. They prefer the warmer temps but I kept a few in a tank that got down to 72 degrees and they did fine. I did add a heater to that tank since I want to try and breed them. I usually find a few fry that survive in a community tank every few days so I know these guys breed like rats.

Of course the fish I got was part of a group buy with many people reporting ich and some sort of mouth rot that killed a good percentage of some people's fish. Mine were ok after a few weeks.

These are pretty cool fish but a bit pricey.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Hi Nat N,
O. woworae was found in a stream near Wakumoro village on the island of Muna. Wakumoro village sits at roughly 80m elevation. I believe that the max elevation for Muna is under 500m so there's minimal cold air drainage to worry about and it's also less likely that there would be extremely cold mountain water running down the stream. Coming from a place so close to the equator with an elevation of 80 meters I would probably keep them at or near 75ish degress F until more information is available. 

FYI O. latipes is typically thought of as a cooler water fish. Although some people keep them much warmer. It has been known that these fish can be kept in the low to mid 60s and that they can be triggered to breed when the water is raised to the upper 60s or low 70s. These are 2 fish that come from very different environments. Sulawesi and it's surrounding islands are very different climatically as compared to places like Japan, China, Korea where latipes can be found. I think the southern most locality for latipes is in Vietnam close to the 20 degrees latitude mark. By comparison Muna looks to be within roughly 5 degrees of the equator. 

Not sure if you already know this but woworae was found in a stream with leaf litter and a pH between 6-7. So I think that it could be beneficial to keep them in a little softer water than you would for latipes. I probably wouldn't go too acidic though. Maybe 80-120 ppm tds and a pH of 6.5-7ish. Having said this a friend of mine is keeping a small group in tap (260ish ppm tds) with no problems so they seem to be quite adaptable once settled in. 

Hope this helps,
aaron


----------

